
Show HN: Basics of Bash video course with exercises - freetonik
https://en.hexlet.io/courses/basics_of_bash
======
freetonik
My team and I are building a platform for practice-first programming courses.
We recently launched the English version, and I made a free course — Basics of
Bash.

Topics include:

\- Navigation

\- FS manipulation

\- Redirections and piping

\- Files and pagers

\- History tips and tricks

\- Environment variables

\- Aliases

Short videos (~5 min each) + some exercises. Exercise system is the core of
our project. We give each user their own container with a browser-based IDE.
It's very flexible, and in this particular course we use Ansible to verify
students' solutions.

There're also quizzes and lecture notes + additional notes in each lesson.

